# $380 179cc single stage Craftsman (by MTD) at Ace Hardware



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

My sister is looking for a single stage snow blower, lives in Cleveland, OH. Her driveway is large, 100 feet deep and 16 foot wide. She only wants one for small/medium size snowfalls and has a service for large snow falls.

I live nearby with a similar area to clean and had no problems with my Toro 721QZE single stage last winter.

My question.. is this 179cc single stage for sale at Ace a decent value? She likes the electric start. The chute seems a little chintzy compared to my toro, but otherwise looks very similar - even the auger design. It has other nice touches like a fuel level indicator and the oil looks a lot easier to change (its on top).

Normally $500, now $380:

Craftsman 21in. Single Stage Snow Thrower (9854) - Snow Blowers - Ace Hardware


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Is your Ace big enough that they do service? If so, go back to the service department and ask them how many come back. They have a Powermore engine with terrible carburetors. Look up Sears reviews for same model number and read the 1-star reviews. Nearly all complain of hard to no starts early in ownership and scraper blade wear. For that much money I'd look for a good used Toro SS. New is nice with warranty, but clogged carbs aren't covered and time to haul and fix something cheaply made is worth more than the warranty. Just my thoughts, your mileage may vary:wavetowel2:


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Think ethanol free gas would help with the carburetor issues? There is a station nearby that sells it, and its what I run in my Toro.

My Toro has a plastic scraper bar as well. I notice the Craftsman unit has a number of complaints about 'excessive vibration' wonder what thats about and if its while the auger is engaged or not. A lot of the reviews don't have good info in them.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-21in...p-07188780000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone remember when Craftsman products were fairly good and reliable? Heck.. anyone remember when Sears was still a pretty nice place to go shopping? I do. About 30 years ago. What happened???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They merged with K-mart.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They started going to pieces before they added the blue light special to their list of failures.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If it's a craftsman it's probably a murray produced machine, I believe.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> If it's a craftsman it's probably a murray produced machine, I believe.


It's for sure MTD. It came with a separate engine manual that has MTD written on it and MTD's HQ address On the cover. 

Murray is a Briggs & Straton brand now.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

If it helps I have the same 179cc model snow blower with a MTD lable. I am on my 3rd year with it and 1 week ago was clearing a 12 inch plus snow fall with it. Starts easy and runs hard. A different sound because of the 4 cycle engine. More like a Harley when under load. The paddles are designed to wear and have to be replaced from time to time. These will be easier to replace than the ones on my previous Toro. The skid on the bottom is also a wear item. Those same things also wore out on the Toro. This one is used for trimming and I have a JD 345 with 42 inch for the main drive. If you double click the pictures get bigger. Roger


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Anyone remember when Craftsman products were fairly good and reliable? Heck.. anyone remember when Sears was still a pretty nice place to go shopping? I do. About 30 years ago. What happened???


I know this is a bit OT but in my opinion consumerism is a big part of the problem.

30-40 or more years ago, people knew that if you paid short money you'd get junk, if you paid top dollar you'd usually get something really nice, and Sears represented a good balance... good products, especially from a functional perspective, for reasonable money.

Nowadays everyone expects to get something for nothing. They go to the local hardware store and see a 60" Chinese-made snowblower with "his and hers" heated illuminated choke knobs for less than the 24" Ariens sitting next to it, and they think it's a no-brainer purchase because they don't consider quality, reliability, and longevity (which are harder to measure and quantify than features and specifications). Then they're shocked when the machine breaks every time they try to use it.

I think the other thing is the influx of "good enough" Chinese products that are dirt cheap, especially in the tool arena (and thus competing with the Craftsman stuff). I needed a large vise for my workbench and ended up buying one that cost about $125 from Harbor Freight. It's generally a POS but it gets the job done. I'd love to have bought American-made but a comparable Wilton vise costs $1,000+ and I just don't have that kind of money to spend on a vise! So I have the Chinese one and deal with its shortcomings. Were it an option, I would have been willing to spend $200-$250 for a Craftsman vise of better quality, but it was not an option. Maybe they just could not make that product at that price point, or maybe nobody was buying.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Is your Ace big enough that they do service? If so, go back to the service department and ask them how many come back.


I did, he said about 90% of his work is carburetors  He recommended TruFuel as the nearest station that sells ethanol free is about an hour round trip.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

ELaw said:


> I know this is a bit OT but in my opinion consumerism is a big part of the problem.


In this case, my sister is dead set on an MTD machine because we're in Cleveland, they are based in Cleveland. Her neighbor & best friend work for MTD, so she really wants me to find her an MTD single stage.

She also drove a Chevy Cavalier and currently drives a Chevy Cobalt because they are made in nearby Lordstown, OH. She tries to support local economy whenever she can.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. As long as you make sure it's HER choice and you aren't the one blamed down the road should something go wrong with it same as could happen if she bought a Toro, Honda, ... 

Just need to take a little more care with the fuel when storing it so you're sure it runs right when brought out in the fall. Since it might have more issues with it's carb than other brands.

Is it still on sale ?? Does she have a blower now, what ??


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is it still on sale ?? Does she have a blower now, what ??


She has the snow blower now, got it for the sale price. We just had our first snow for the season, about 2" - weird year 

Here is a thread on the experience so far:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...87802-craftsman-21-179cc-21-single-stage.html

Of course there was a minor issue and I ended up having to take it back - because it doesn't fit in her chevy cobalt


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

djc6 said:


> In this case, my sister is dead set on an MTD machine because we're in Cleveland, they are based in Cleveland. Her neighbor & best friend work for MTD, so she really wants me to find her an MTD single stage.
> 
> She also drove a Chevy Cavalier and currently drives a Chevy Cobalt because they are made in nearby Lordstown, OH. She tries to support local economy whenever she can.


Nothing wrong with driving the Cavalier and Cobalt, they are great cars with good reliability and longevity! Not to sure about MTD though? Not enough experience with them. And get her a 2 stage. Buy her a birthday present.


----------

